
World's Lowest Unclimbed Mountain Is Shorter Than a Basketball Rim - upen
http://www.cntraveler.com/story/in-japan-the-worlds-lowest-unclimbed-mountain-is-shorter-than-a-basketball-rim
======
ohsonice
It never says either "lowest" mountain is unclimbed

